# Cylence questions



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I plan to buy it, possibly tomorrow. What is your experience with it? How do you dose it? and where exactly do you put it. I believe I heard like Frontline but is it at the base of the neck or do you put a few drops down the back? 
Do you put it on pregnant does and young kids too? If it's not for everyone, then what are the recommended ages?
How often do you use it?

We've had an off and on lice issue, mostly with cooler months of last year and think we might have the current issue under control somewhat with dusting, but I want to make sure.
It seems like a lot of people are starting to use Cylence, even a local breeder, in fact she was the first one who I heard it from, but I haven't checked to see how it's worked for her. 

I just want to make sure I know what I am doing and that it can be used for everyone before I spend the $$ and buy it. We have does due from 2 1/2 weeks to 4 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Call the breeder that you know that uses it and ask her these questions.
Coni Ross says to use 4cc/100lbs and that she is unafraid to use it on
preggo does. I still haven't used mine. I think I will put it on the Saanens
first and see how they react.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Tenacross said:


> Call the breeder that you know that uses it and ask her these questions.
> Coni Ross says to use 4cc/100lbs and that she is unafraid to use it on
> preggo does. I still haven't used mine. I think I will put it on the Saanens
> first and see how they react.


No offense to the breeder but I trust the opinions of people on here first LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

I used it last spring with good results. I bought a huge. like 1 gal and they threw in the applicator with it which looks like a pump type drench gun. you need to make sure it makes contact with the skin and stay away from the white areas or they will be purple for a long time, months.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh no, I didn't know about the purple part  Hmmm...

I think I may just end up using permectrin II and try to spray them a little off and on when it's nice. I really don't want anything that will stain their skin/coats


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Wait a minute I was thinking of the Cydectin pour on. The Cylence didn't stain them. And it worked a long time the Permetherin is a waste of money to me it has no residual.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

WHEW thanks! I'll see where I can find it locally. I really need something that will last a while, and be affective.


----------



## Moran_FARMS (Mar 16, 2013)

There is no expiry date posted on the label??? Have you noticed that? Does anybody know /why?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cylence works very well however it has a strong odor so keep you own nose out of it. And of couse use rubber gloves to get down in.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have used it with good results... I was just thinking about getting it out again.... itchy goats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We are treating our goats today. Usually we start seeing lice by now, seems to be a big seasonal thing, but so far ::knock on wood:: we havent' seen any since we started using Cylence.


----------

